# OB/Gyn



## drsnpatil (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Everybody,
We are coding for California based OB physician. One Florida based patient taken OB care from our physician. Our physician wants to bill this visit one time OB visit there is no specific reasion for that visit except routine OB. So in this scenario we want to know which CPT and ICD code we need to bill for this visit. Any help was greatly appreciated.


----------



## tmerickson (Jan 19, 2010)

If the patient was seeing an OB in Flordia, but was in California, saw another provider for 1 visit, then the global package needs to be broken up between the 2 OBs. The dx would be routine pregnancy. Use an E/M code for the visit, and make sure you put "antepartum visit only" on the HIFCA.


----------

